# Nouvel Ipad 3 ?



## cheb (15 Avril 2011)

Hahaha, un peu troll le titre ... mais voici une vidéo qui m'a fait sourire, à l'heure où le livre s'interroge sur son modèle économique face aux tablettes ... une contre-attaque humoristique d'une éditeur :
http://www.youtube.com/embed/3FbH9iGr8ro


----------



## samus33 (15 Avril 2011)

Haha ! j'aime bien : )


----------



## Thr_ju (15 Avril 2011)

Sympathique oui


----------

